# when to add molasses??



## Grownincali420 (Oct 21, 2007)

hey whats up..my ww grow is in wek 4 flowering and when is the best time to start adding molasses into the resevoir?

here is the link for my grow

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16844&page=2


----------



## Oscar (Oct 21, 2007)

Make a tea for them, 1 gallons of water with 1 tsp of molasses and 1/2 tbsp of epsom salts. Epsom if you suspect mg defiiciency. Careful with the epson......not too often.
Some people swear by adding also alfalfa, being her main staple.
Every 4th water use molasses and alfalfa, fish emulsion every second

Water only last 2 weeks

Kinda scrambled......
I'll straighten out tomorrow!


----------



## bnightclown (May 4, 2009)

epson???????ummm ok plants do well when ya give um salt....just water and some good 202020 nutes  and lights.. no sugar or salt god .y


----------



## bnightclown (May 4, 2009)

only a ******* moron would feed any plant salt


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> only a ******* moron would feed any plant salt


 

Please read site rules..and then  read up  on salts  and sugars  you  dumb ***


----------



## CoolAsAFan (May 4, 2009)

actually, epsom salt is great for cal-mag deficiencies, "only a moron" would post unresearched statements for the purpose of this forum...however, u dont need to feed any extra epsom unless u suspect a deficiency. i have no experience with molasses so i cant really offer an opinion. but i do know that ive read NOT to add molasses in a hydro setup as it will gum up your equipment. i thought molasses was mainly good for soil to feed the benificial bacteria or w/e? u trying to use as a carb source?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

Grownincali420 said:
			
		

> hey whats up..my ww grow is in wek 4 flowering and when is the best time to start adding molasses into the resevoir?
> 
> here is the link for my grow
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16844&page=2


 


sorry  I am no help i grow in soil..I use Molasses everytime i use nutes..from the beging  of Veg  threw Bloom..But  like I said  I ain Hydro..Oscar  sounds like he would be the best bet..but  wait  another day  or two  let this post get around..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Growdude (May 15, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> only a ******* moron would feed any plant salt



Wrong again.


----------



## PencilHead (May 15, 2009)

Only a ******* moron would be as easily entertained as I am.


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 15, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> only a ******* moron would feed any plant salt



 Do some research on that answer and let me know how Humble Pie tastes..I haven't had any for a while because I think before I speak :hubba:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 15, 2009)

stop fighting like females! look up epsom salt! its actualy a good product for any plant! it has minerals that cannabis needs!


Epsom salts - (1tsp x GAL) should be used in the solution for magnesium and sulfur minerals!

11%Mg, 2%Ca, 14%S First mention because so common and for good reason. Provides two essential secondary nutes that often aren't found in commercial chemical ferts, and it wont alter pH much....read the previous post... If you use it with restraint, you can supply a steady source of S through the whole grow and increase the Mg and Ca ratios with other salts


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 15, 2009)

I give molasses throughout veg and flower, 1tsp every feeding!!


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 15, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> only a ******* moron would feed any plant salt


I just added epsom to my res for the first time.... Made me nervous a little adding salt.... But the gals seem to like it...


"A spoon full of sugar, helps your medicine grow pounds..."

its early, I'm baked.... So I felt like singing.... Who cares....


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

I grow in soil and I put molassis in their nutritent tea statring at about 3 weeks flowering. The buds get huge!


----------



## ross (Jul 15, 2009)

FF nutes have molasses or at least sugar to do the same job right?


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 15, 2009)

are we talking about molassis like for pancakes? the stuff you buy at walmart? or am i being a dillhole again and misunderstanding as usual ?
Can i give my plants molassis?  4 1/2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> are we talking about molassis like for pancakes? the stuff you buy at walmart? or am i being a dillhole again and misunderstanding as usual ?
> Can i give my plants molassis? 4 1/2 weeks into flowering.


 

Yep....I use Grandmas  Molasses  Unsulphured.

Works great! :hubba:


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> FF nutes have molasses or at least sugar to do the same job right?


 
I add it to the FF tea mixture. 1 Tablespoon per gallon. I didnt see sugar in the list of nutes on the FF bottle.


----------



## BBFan (Jul 15, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> are we talking about molassis like for pancakes? the stuff you buy at walmart? or am i being a dillhole again and misunderstanding as usual ?
> Can i give my plants molassis? 4 1/2 weeks into flowering.


 
Yes Mr K, that's exactly what they're talking about.  IMHO molasses helps the micro-organisms in the soil and therefore aid the plant in nutrient uptake.  If it does anything to increase the size of the bud, it's because you are feeding the soil, not the plant.  But it does take weeks to start working, so it does matter how many weeks you have left.  One thing I've always found is that it increases the bug attraction.
Good luck to you.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 15, 2009)

Growin_4_It said:
			
		

> Yep....I use Grandmas Molasses Unsulphured.
> 
> Works great! :hubba:


Damn right it does! I use it right after the butter! That's my favorite brand! I nuke it to get it warm first.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 15, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Yes Mr K, that's exactly what they're talking about. IMHO molasses helps the micro-organisms in the soil and therefore aid the plant in nutrient uptake
> Good luck to you.


 

Whew.....out of my area of understanding, lol.???? 


So, i buy the molassis and put i teaspoon into i gallon of 6.5 ph water then feed? 

??? what is FF tea???   i have FFOF and big bloom, tiger bloom and grow big, i never saw FF tea?

Can i just use the mollissis in water?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 15, 2009)

By using molasses won't that bring in ants.?
I used lemon juice and it brought in Buggs..


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 15, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> By using molasses won't that bring in ants.?
> I used lemon juice and it brought in Buggs..


 

i'm no expert but i would think a $3.99 can of raid on the OUTSIDE of the house where the room is, around the windows, etc. would eliminate them?

Plus i have tents....................


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Whew.....out of my area of understanding, lol.????
> 
> 
> So, i buy the molassis and put i teaspoon into i gallon of 6.5 ph water then feed?
> ...


 

The FF tea is what I call the nutrient solution...beacuse it looks like tea. I use the same Fox farm products you use.

Yes, buy the molassis and add 1 Tablespoon to 1 gallon of water and the Big Bloom nutes. Now you have the tea. 

You will need to use warm water to get the moalssis to break up in the water.

Add to your girls and enjoy!


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> By using molasses won't that bring in ants.?
> I used lemon juice and it brought in Buggs..


 
I grow indoors and I have never had a bug problem.

(knock on wood)

If I did...i would just spray around the outside of the rooms, end of problem.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 15, 2009)

I spray raid on the floor and all around all the time.. Helps yep.Not with white flies
 Don't spray raid on my grow to get rid of them.. ..


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I spray raid on the floor and all around all the time.. Helps yep.Not with white flies
> Don't spray raid on my grow to get rid of them.. ..


 

I agree....dont spray raid the buds!!  There are a few organic growers who might know what you could use for the white flies...maybe HIE or THG...


----------



## ross (Jul 15, 2009)

are there any types of molasses that are better and any you should avoid?


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 15, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> only a ******* moron would feed any plant salt


 
All NPK is/are salts, but not table/sea salts stuff you put on your chips!

Anyhow I have not read all the thread but can someone tell what are the benifits of molass, how thats spelt rite.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 15, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> are there any types of molasses that are better and any you should avoid?


 
I hear Blackstrap molassis is the best....They dont have it in my stores, so I use Grandmas and it works well....Just make sure it is Unsulphured!!!


----------



## BBFan (Jul 15, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Whew.....out of my area of understanding, lol.????
> 
> 
> So, i buy the molassis and put i teaspoon into i gallon of 6.5 ph water then feed?
> ...


 
That's all you need do Mr. K.- Again, not sure it will help you at this point, but it won't hurt.  No matter your environment, you'll probably get small flies.
Good luck to you and be well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> All NPK is/are salts, but not table/sea salts stuff you put on your chips!
> 
> Anyhow I have not read all the thread but can someone tell what are the benifits of molass, how thats spelt rite.


 



:ciao:  heres a good read :bong:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


----------



## stevetosh (Jul 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: heres a good read :bong:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


 
Thank you for the link, I read it with interest.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 16, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: heres a good read :bong:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149


 


:holysheep:      GREAT thread, thanks for the link.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2009)

oh  and i use Molass  every watering..not with nutes  as some do..just my way..Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 16, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> only a ******* moron would feed any plant salt


 
WOW! last i knew we werent @ a circus so i say kick out the clown!!! clown appearently doesnt know **** get off the board! i punch clowns for a living!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 16, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> are there any types of molasses that are better and any you should avoid?


 
blackstrap molasses is the best b/c of all the extra nutrients & micros it contains. avoid SULPHERED molasses.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 16, 2009)

Get it at the local market.??      BlackStrap Molasses


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 16, 2009)

Found this at walmart is it the same?
hxxp://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10451672


----------



## 420grower (Jul 16, 2009)

I have used epsoms for mg,but mollasses is a new one,but these plants do love sweets,so you can bet I will try it on my next grow,very cool folks,I told you even with 30+ years of growing,you can still pick up new tricks,thanks for the info to all


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 17, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Found this at walmart is it the same?
> hxxp://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10451672


 

I dont see anywhere on the jug UNSULFERED.......I would avoid unless I could confirm it was indeed unsulfered molassas...imo


----------



## daddyo (Jul 17, 2009)

wouldn't you be better off at the supermarket?
at least you know it is safe for humans. 
idk, just my opinion.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok Wow now i have to go out and buy Molassas! You guys better stop teaching so much because I am spending way more for this hobbie then I exspected! Oh well whats molassas cost anyways couple bucks. Cheers and thanks for more knowledge!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 21, 2009)

$8  a pint  here in USA..may want to trty health store as well..they carry Organic Mollasiss..Hope this helps


----------



## zipflip (Jul 21, 2009)

so then does usin of mollasses then basically serve the same purpose as like usin GH floraliscious plus.feeding the soil helpin in uptake of nutes etc etc...  sounds teh same as wat it says for teh GHflora plus... no?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 21, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Ok Wow now i have to go out and buy Molassas! You guys better stop teaching so much because I am spending way more for this hobbie then I exspected! !


 
:hubba: It all about spending on a hobby that is Loved by Many..! 
Before u know it u be at some store buying something else for ur Grow, and growing MJ inside is Costly anyway..

Besides This site and all those are here are always teaching each of us all the time..... 

Yea got to love to smoke MMJ.....


----------

